# Killer Delete boat blind, two point oh



## T-N-T (Oct 14, 2017)

I had the privilege of sitting inside James' boat before and I studied his blind that day.
I then, as a refresher searched here and looked at some pics of some here he helped build.

I also stole an idea off the internet for a drill-ess mount.   

The C claps that hold blind down can be found at Lowe's along with all the other supplies.  

I ended up tac welding all the nuts on the bolts and cutting them flush.  And got all the EMT wrapped in electrical tape today. Going o paint the unistrut tomorrow I hope.

My new to me boat should be ready to go soon.  It's a 15'4" fisher with a 40 horse stick steering mercury.  Runs 34 MPH with me and the wife in her.  Almost scarey fast for a welded Jon boat.


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 14, 2017)

I like that with the c clamps looks good.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## tsharp (Oct 15, 2017)

T, I may have to steal your idea.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 15, 2017)

tsharp said:


> T, I may have to steal your idea.



Not mine....
Killer delete had the idea for the blind.
I stole the idea with the C clamps and used the best of both ideas.

Comes off and on easily. Locks down in place well too.  I think I'll be happy for years with this setup 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks great. The good thing is you can change this blind to make to make it work for your boat and what you need.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 16, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Looks great. The good thing is you can change this blind to make to make it work for your boat and what you need.



Yep.  Fits any boat you build it to.  It really is easy too.  I did it all by myself without any heartburn


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 16, 2017)

How much did it cost you?


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 16, 2017)

3/4 EMT conduit was about $5 - 4 pieces

The unistrut was 20 something.  Maybe $25?

The bolts I had but I'd guess you could buy all the bolts and nuts and washers for $10-15

The C clamps we're around $6 each for the size I got I think.

Then I bought the 10 pack of electrical tape for $5-6 and used three rolls

No reason a $100 bill couldn't build a blind for most any boat.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## kranich (Oct 17, 2017)

I might have to use your design. I have been trying to figure out a way to put something on the aluminum bass tracker after we finish with the stencil / camo.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 17, 2017)

Wipe your strut vinegar and let it sit for a couple days before you paint


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 17, 2017)

kranich said:


> I might have to use your design. I have been trying to figure out a way to put something on the aluminum bass tracker after we finish with the stencil / camo.



Got mine on a tracker , had it on it for years.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 17, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Wipe your strut vinegar and let it sit for a couple days before you paint



Too late...  I painted with rattle can OD Green
If. It doesn't stick I'll do different.  Thanks anyways though


----------



## kranich (Oct 18, 2017)

King killer delete thanks for the info.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2017)

PM me if you need help


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 11, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> PM me if you need help



Sent a pm


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 11, 2017)

Update on blind frame

I drove the boat 1.5 hours one way on two round trip hauls so far with frame only being held by the C-clamps.  Speeds to 70 mph.  And one day I ran hard in some waves and jarred the boat.

No issues.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 14, 2017)

just a tip that I've learned over the years.  A lot of production aluminum boats has a track that runs down the gunnel of the boat. A simple 1/4in carriage bolt with a wing nut or lock nut on top will fit in the track and slide down to where your want the blind to mount to your boat. This will still allow you to make a removable blind and secure it better than a clamp. I tried the C clamp route years ago and didn't work for me mainly because I hunt big water and the chop and vibration would loosen the clamps. I use the carriage bolt system on my boat on everything from rod holders cup holders, to duck blind, and even to secure the cradle to hold my layout boat across the front bow of the boat.


----------

